# panic(cpu 0 caller



## kebkebb1 (Dec 14, 2013)

please help me.

What I did before this is I updated the software on itunes then I restarted this mac, and wuala. it wont boot and is stock saying this....

panic(cpu 0 caller 0xffffff800d859241): "Unable to find driver for this platform: \"ACPI\".\n"A/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-2050.2... 


Debugger called: <panic> 

Mac OS version: 
Not yet set.


please help me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How were you updating iTunes? Did you let it finish the update? This error only comes when the install OS isn't compatible with the Mac you are trying to run it on, like if you boot from the wrong OS install DVD or swap hard drives between Macs.


----------

